# Mux's, mixes, and outputs



## giveen (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm struggling to get my kernel to match my audio HAL and I was wondering if I could get help.

Audio HAL
https://github.com/giveen/android_device_dell_streak7/blob/master/audio/audio_hw.c

codecs
https://github.com/giveen/kernel_dell_streak7/blob/master/sound/soc/codecs/wm8903.c


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you have specific questions, ask them. However, if you're looking for code contributions, you may be waiting a while.


----------



## giveen (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay is a PGA the same thing as a MUX?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

